# Nelly Furtado - Gewicht x 10



## Poldi77 (11 Feb. 2011)

Hi,

anbei ein paar aktuelle Pics von Nelly. Ich finde sie hat etwas zugelgt in letzter Zeit.

*Was denkt Ihr wieviel wiegt N.F. momentan ? Sie ist 1,60 m groß.*


----------



## Punisher (11 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nelly Furtado - Gewicht*

Stimmt, sie hat wohl zugenommen, ist aber immer noch rattenscharf


----------



## Dietermanfred (11 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nelly Furtado - Gewicht*



Punisher schrieb:


> Stimmt, sie hat wohl zugenommen, ist aber immer noch rattenscharf



Genau! :thumbup:


----------



## Nordic (11 Feb. 2011)

Ich find das jetzt auch nicht schlimm!!! Sie bleibt die heiße Nelly!!!


----------



## Nessuno (12 Feb. 2011)

Steht ihr das neue Gewicht.


----------



## FAXE001de (14 Feb. 2011)

Ran an den Speck!


----------



## Sonique (15 Feb. 2011)

"etwas" zugelegt ist gut. Richtig breit isse geworden, mein lieber Scholli. 

Das gibt "Maneater" nen andren Sinn...


----------



## Mike150486 (20 Feb. 2011)

Sie hat auf jeden Fall an Muskeln zugelegt 

Danke für die Fotos


----------



## Rumpelmucke (21 Feb. 2011)

Frau ohne Spiegel...


----------



## Poldi77 (22 Feb. 2011)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Frau ohne Spiegel...



Wie muss man das verstehen ?


----------

